# Updating existing Applications after FreeBSD 11.0 Kernel, World Update



## economicpygmy (Mar 13, 2018)

Following on from my thread regarding updating the entire system:
https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...nel-world-and-applications.65105/#post-381259

*Updating applications*
I read that no method exists to distinguish packages and ports after install; to update installed applications from either method is done by one method, not both, of the following:

Update using binary packages.
Always use the static version after a major upgrade.

```
# pkg-static upgrade -f
```

OR,

Configure, compile and install from ports.

```
# portmaster -af
```

How do I update 'pkg-static' or ensure its the correct version? Or does it not matter?

I don’t mind using the binary packages but presumably if build configuration is required, the application will have to be installed via ports. If this is the case then I presume one strategy, if a low percentage of applications require build configuration, would be to update all using pkg-static and then reinstall the select few using ports.

Is the above enough to update all applications?

Aside: it seems portmaster -afG could be used to install applications without configuration GUI displaying.


----------



## ShelLuser (Mar 13, 2018)

economicpygmy said:


> How do I update 'pkg-static' or ensure its the correct version? Or does it not matter?


It's usually a port in itself: ports-mgmt/pkg so it would follow the same rules.

Keep in mind that you don't want to mix packages and ports. Either use binary packages, or use ports. Mixing them can lead to bad things. This could be a good read.


----------

